# Team Catching Jiants during the shark tournament



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

Im sure you all heard of the Blacktip challenge down south so thats where i headed just to check out the teams. saw a few of them as i was heading down south and eventually met up with Team Catching Jiants to spend the rest of the time during the evening. i on the other hand didn't fish most of the time until things start poppin. 

here is a few setups the rest is not in the picture.








































































after the sun went down the seas were building and it wasn't looking good for out there. the last rod on the right was not holding bottom so we convinced the other guy to reel in back in and when he did he snagged two leaders with line attached to them. sure enough it was the leaders from the other guy in the team. they had a boat run down two lines and was left with nothing on one reel and a few on the other. wow i couldn't believe it and the bait was still on the hooks too. so they salvage what they could and kept on fishing. it was a slow start but after two hours i say into the night the blacktips actually slowed up and were hitting on casted bait. 





































some video down below.











they caught three sharks while i was there and hooked like 6 or more.
when it got to around late 9 to 10pm the bite stopped and i left to go back home. i tried to fish a little when the bite was in the trough but didn't catch anything.

now as of this week i put a little time in because ive seen some really big bull sharks and a hammer caught in the tournament results. i never get a big bull cuz they either cut me off on the rocks or the hook never sets.









i went both days... thur and fri. too make it real short i didn't even have a bite at all. it sucked big time. tried three different beaches and still no bites. 

this spot held lots of blues and macks but no sharks hung around. i think from the car to this spot was over the 2200 yard mark or 1.57 miles. yeah im very soar right now.



























nothing here either. its not the greatest of spots anyway although ive hooked some here before.



















another spot later.










we stayed a lil bit late here and yet still nothing bites.










so two days of nothing that's how it was. next week if i feel like going ima have to keep bouncing beach after beach until i find the ones that are not offshore. see ya!!!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Zyo.
That's fishing, or in this case, sharking!
catch 'em up.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

will do


----------

